# Topics > Ethics. Ethical laws of robotics and AI >  Aristotle said

## qiouxdoll

Aristotle once speculated that if life can be fully automated, craftsmen do not need servants, and masters do not need slaves. But at the same time, this sentence is still ironic. The machine frees people from heavy labor and threatens their ability to make money and support themselves. If it is a modern science fiction novel, the rebellious machine tries to enslave or destroy humanity.
If the morality of artificial intelligence needs to be defined, then who is going to implement it? Too subjective ethics is difficult to guide the use of artificial intelligence. In fact, if the artificial intelligence system deprives people of their basic rights, then it should not be accepted.
Gender *sex doll* robots are the most disturbing case, not only the voice against robots, but also the strong opposition of feminism to *female sex doll* robots. All of us have to look at the ethics of artificial intelligence.

----------


## qiouxdoll

In the intuitive reaction of many people nowadays, it is unacceptable for a robot/*sex doll* to become a companion. For example, a rather mainstream voice is that robots also have "rights", such as the right to refuse sex. In response to this, Zizek in a short article pointedly criticized, "By adopting this"ethical" attitude, we comfortably avoided the whole complex problem network composed of potential problems... It is not the AI machine (they clearly realize that AI can't really experience pain and humiliation), but rather the aggressor: what they want is not to alleviate the suffering of the machine, but rather to stop the problematic and aggressive nature of us, human beings. Desire, fantasy, and pleasure."

----------

